# SVS Sound Announces Two New Subwoofers: SB-2000 and PB-2000



## Todd Anderson

Internet-direct speaker manufacturer SVS Sound has been busy over the last year. Enthusiasts have long touted SVS subwoofers as top-of-the-list products, while their early speaker offerings also received attention as excellent mid-level options. The summer of 2013 marked a change for the company, as it officially released the Ultra Speaker series, a full lineup of tower, bookshelf, center, and surround channel speakers that have received acclaim and praise from buyers and the press. The company remains, however, best known for their beautifully crafted subs, previously consisting of three cylindrical models, three ported models, and two sealed models...with the ported PB-13-Ultra remaining king of the hill. SVS’s price points hit a sweet spot in the industry, ranging from $499 to $1999, which place their entry level models above what many would consider budget but not out of reach for those with a little wiggle room in their wallets.








Yesterday, SVS released a mysterious photo of boxy looking equipment shrouded by a white blanket with the only visible hint of electronics being two mysterious glowing blue lights. Today, the mystery was unveiled with SVS announcing two new subwoofers: the sealed SB-2000 and the ported PB-2000.

Both of these new subs fall into the mid-range price point of SVS’s model lineups. The PB-2000 is the more expensive of the two, coming in at $799 with free shipping (the SB-2000 is $699 with free shipping). SVS says the their goal with these newbies was to deliver “unprecedented levels of real-world output and sonic precision for the price.”

Not surprisingly, the *PB-2000* and *SB-2000* look very similar to other SVS designs. Their exteriors are smooth and slick with radius corners and rounded protective black metal grills. Finish wise, they are offered with SVS’s standard black grain vinyl finish.

The PB-2000 is a fairly substantial speaker, weighing in it at 66 pounds (20.9"H x 17.3"W x 22"D). It features an all-new 12-inch high output driver mated to a 500W Sledge amplifier (1100W peak). The driver has a heavy-duty voice coil, upgraded suspension for better linear control, and a lightweight aluminum cone for efficiency. It’s rear plate contains a power switch (including an auto stand-by option), gain, 180-degree phase control, low pass filter control, and left/right line level inputs and output jacks. The PB-2000 also features a 4-inch front port. SVS says the speaker has a frequency response of 17-260HZ +/-3 dB.

The SB-2000, SVS’s third sealed box model, weighs nearly half of the PB-2000 and is quite a bit smaller (34 pounds, 14.2"H x 14.2"W x 14.2"D). It features the same 12-inch driver and Sledge amp loaded on its PB-2000 brethren, minus a port. It’s rear plate also features the same controls and inputs. The SB-2000’s frequency response is tagged at 19-220Hz +/- 3 dB. 

Both subs are available for order today direct from *SVS Sound* with delivery by mid-January. Like all SVS products, they come with a 45-day no hassle free-shipping return policy.

_Image Credit: SVS Sound_

EDIT:

Here are the frequency response graphs for the SB and PB-2000 subs as measured by SVS:

*SB-2000*









*PB-2000*


----------



## Mike0206

I was wondering what the specs were gonna be on these two new offerings. Pretty impressive!


----------



## Andre

*Re: SVS Sound Announces Two New Subwoofers*

I was hoping for a 15" cylinder...


----------



## Mike0206

Andre said:


> I was hoping for a 15" cylinder...


 a 15" anything would be great from SVS lol.


----------



## skeeter99

Very nice, great price point too. Not too pricey, not too huge. SVS is a great company, I have a lot of respect for them. I really liked their M-Series (I believe it was) Towers/Center/Bookshelves. Very nice looking and very sweet sounding.

Scott


----------



## typ44q

Not ready to pull the trigger on a new sub for the still under construction home theater but the PB 2000 looks to be very high on my list right now.


----------



## gorb

The SB-2000 looks to be a much more capable unit than the SB12-NSD it's replacing. I have to say I'm not a huge fan of the black ash look though.


----------



## skeeter99

gorb said:


> The SB-2000 looks to be a much more capable unit than the SB12-NSD it's replacing. I have to say I'm not a huge fan of the black ash look though.


A nice satin black would look much better for sure. I don't think the black ash is bad but it's very much standard fare.


----------



## phillihp23

Now i wish i had waited on the two PB12-NSD subs when they were on Black Friday Special and picked up two PB-2000 subs....


----------



## Bear123

I ordered the PB2000 yesterday  Two weeks till it ships though


----------



## Todd Anderson

Bear123 said:


> I ordered the PB2000 yesterday  Two weeks till it ships though


Look forward to hearing your impressions :T


----------



## cr136124

phillihp23 said:


> Now i wish i had waited on the two PB12-NSD subs when they were on Black Friday Special and picked up two PB-2000 subs....


Well, you can always add a extra pair of subs......................:T

Two PB12-NSD and two PB-2000..................c'mon, you have my approval...........:spend:



Bear123 said:


> I ordered the PB2000 yesterday  Two weeks till it ships though


Congrats!!!! Really looking forward to read on your initial impressions and pics, don't forget to share tons of pics!


Oh, and for recurrent customers............SVS also offers a discount!

Really tempted to pull the trigger on a SB-2000!!!


----------



## phillihp23

cr136124 said:


> Well, you can always add a extra pair of subs......................:T
> 
> Two PB12-NSD and two PB-2000..................c'mon, you have my approval...........:spend:
> 
> Really tempted to pull the trigger on a SB-2000!!!


Don't be shy now :R


----------



## cr136124

phillihp23 said:


> Don't be shy now :R


It is not me..........is my credit card.............:help:


----------



## phillihp23

cr136124 said:


> It is not me..........is my credit card.............:help:


I'm beginning to wonder what that house of yours is resting on, as you already have 3 excellant subs in the room. Are you trying to sink the house a little further into the ground :hsd::hsd::hsd::yikes:


----------



## cr136124

phillihp23 said:


> I'm beginning to wonder what that house of yours is resting on, as you already have 3 excellant subs in the room. Are you trying to sink the house a little further into the ground :hsd::hsd::hsd::yikes:


LOL...............not, I'm planning on using the SB-2000 for a 2 channel system that I put together few weeks ago. Only missing item is the sub.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Quick edit, I've added the frequency response graphs for the two subs to the end of the preview article (as reported by SVS).

Thanks, Todd


----------



## cr136124

Todd Anderson said:


> Quick edit, I've added the frequency response graphs for the two subs to the end of the preview article (as reported by SVS).
> 
> Thanks, Todd


You are killing me! Do you know that?

:rofl:


----------



## typ44q

So here is a thought, for the sole purpose of home theater use would I be better off with one PB 12 plus or two PB 2000's for $200 more. The room that they will be in is 14' x 33'. 
I know this is a difficult question to answer so I was really just looking for opinions and maybe some personal experience.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Is the room enclosed?

That's a large space. 

Obviously you'd want to bounce this off the experts at SVS, but I *think* you might be better off going with the dual subs. Your response will be more even across the room (assuming you place them appropriately). Check with SVS and report back... I'd be interested in hearing their response...


----------



## typ44q

Todd Anderson said:


> Is the room enclosed?
> 
> That's a large space.
> 
> Obviously you'd want to bounce this off the experts at SVS, but I *think* you might be better off going with the dual subs. Your response will be more even across the room (assuming you place them appropriately). Check with SVS and report back... I'd be interested in hearing their response...


Yes the room is enclosed. I will ask them and see what they think about it. Originally I was thinking that I could buy one and then sometime in the future buy another one to help spread the cost but I see that if you buy two at the same time they give you a $100 discount. Decisions decisions..


----------



## Greenster

I got the PB12NSD less than a year ago. I wonder if it would be worth it to take them up on their trade up policy. What do you guys think? I am very happy with my sub.


----------



## SubAHolic

Greenster said:


> I got the PB12NSD less than a year ago. I wonder if it would be worth it to take them up on their trade up policy. What do you guys think? I am very happy with my sub.


As long as you are within one year of your purchase then you have the option to upgrade to the PB-2000. You get a 5% returning customer discount on the new sub (PB-2000) purchase and you will have to pay shipping on PB-12 NSD. I did that recently and very happy with my new dual PB-2000s in exchange of six months old dual PB-12 NSDs. You can actually audition PB-2000 at your home and compare it with PB-12 NSD side by side before you decide which ones to keep but I am pretty confident that you will like PB-2000 over PB-12 NSD 

Feel free to email me if any specific questions.


----------



## Greenster

I went ahead and ordered the new PB-2000. I have the Pb12-NSD right now and totally love it but the new PB-2000 looks to be all around better. Wow! I cant wait to get the new one. I will post my thoughts when I get the new one broken it a bit.


----------



## phillihp23

You guys are killing me ....I've had my dual Pb12-NSD's for 3 months. I thought about upgrading to the PB-2000 but i'm weary about reboxing and shipping these monsters back

Greenster / SubAholic what did the return shipping cost for you, and who did you ship through.


----------



## Greenster

phillihp23 said:


> You guys are killing me ....I've had my dual Pb12-NSD's for 3 months. I thought about upgrading to the PB-2000 but i'm weary about reboxing and shipping these monsters back
> 
> Greenster / SubAholic what did the return shipping cost for you, and who did you ship through.


Just call SVS. 

They set it all up for me through FedEx. It cost me $100 to switch mine with shipping. I am just excited for 1100 watts vs 800 watts. yum yum.. 

btw they were awesome to deal with.. Thanks SVS


----------



## SubAHolic

I had duals so it cost me $100 to return duals PB12-NSDs and $100 to cover shipment on the new dual PB-2000s. Total of $200 but ended up with new and improved PB-2000 models. I am pretty happy with the exchange.


----------



## Greenster

Look what came from FedEx.


----------



## SubAHolic

Congrats! You will love it....


----------



## Greenster

I though I would post my initial impressions of the PB2000 vs the PB-12NSD. I must say that I have loved the PD-12NSD and would never have upgraded to the PB2000 had they not offered me an upgrade option. Trusting SVS I expect the newer sub to be even that much better than my older one. 









Here is a shot of them side by side. New vs old. Notice how they have changed the port and driver location. They are both the exact same size. 










One new feature that I have noticed on the PB2000 is the location of the light. It is now on the front and personally I do not like it here. While Watching movies in my theater, the light glares bright blue at you. I plan on covering it up with some electrical tape. The PB-12NSD light is on the back and never noticed until it flashes at its limit. 










Here is a shot of finish. I kind of like the finish on the PD12-NSD a little bit better but they are both so close. 










This I a sot of the front covers. Notice how the PB2000 is curved a little bit more. I did notice that when I was pushing the PB-12NSD there was some port noise caused by the cover. 
The logo was changed a little bit as well. Also the pins used to mount it to the sub are bigger. 











Here is a shot of the amps. They are a little bit different. Again I like the light on the back of the sub vs the front. 

I had a chance to hook both subs up to my system. One in each front corner. I did not have a chance to the PB2000 calibrated but it did turn it up to about the same level as my old sub. Playing Star Wars attack of the clones, I did notice how much smoother the bass seemed to fill the room. I did notice that the bass in the room is better with two subs. I will have to get a second PB2000 when I get the money for one. 

I did not have a chance to break the new sub in yet and I plan on giving an up date as to how the new sub compares to my old when I get a chance.


----------



## B- one

Congrats and thanks for sharing. Hopefully you can get the second sub soon.


----------

